
Ask HN: What Is a Good Toolset for Serveless Development? - voycey
We use AWS Lambda quite a lot in our tooling for various things and whilst I can definitely see that it solves a few problems associated with the traditional &#x27;server hosted code&#x27; (infinite scaling &#x2F; portability etc) I have never found developing the lambda functions particularly fun.<p>We currently use Cloud9 as it seems to have a decent deployment capability built into it for Lambda, however I am aware that this isn&#x27;t exactly portable and I have found that the response is different when deployed via AWS API Gateway than through the in built testing tools.<p>What development environments are people using to develop larger serverless deployments? 
Is everyone using serverless.com&#x2F;framework&#x2F;? 
Is there something better?
======
adjohn
We're happy users of both Serverless Framework as well as SAM (AWS).
Serverless Framework offers a pretty rich set of plugins which provides a lot
of extensibility out of the box including function warming, webpack,
instrumentation and many others.

Shameless plug alert: we also dogfood IOpipe, our own dev tooling for Lambda.
IOpipe[1] gives us near realtime errors, logs, tracing, and CPU/mem profiling
capabilities that we're used to having in "traditional" development
environments.

[1] - [https://www.iopipe.com/features](https://www.iopipe.com/features)

~~~
voycey
Thanks! What kind of development environment is usually used? IDE's,
environments etc?

IOPipe looks interesting - will check it out as I dig deeper!

